# Are are catty accurate?



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm wondering are they like good rifles. It's all about the ammo and the shooter or are some more accurate than others?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

If the bands are in good shape & even (& the forks are even, too), then the rest is on the shooter.


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok thank you ever so much can't blame the tools


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Just an aside; have you ever seen the movie/musical "Chicago" ? That double 'are' in the title has that "he had it comin'" tune stuck in my head...LoL


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Here's my take on your question:

If one cannot hold his weapon, of any kind, comfortably and repeatably (consistently), then accuracy will suffer. So the slingshot must fit the shooter's hand properly, in the first place, in order to help the shooter be accurate.

And this: Bill Hays states that he designs/makes his slingshots perform accurately at 33'. Other slingshots may not be designed to shoot accurately at that distance, or any distance in particular, so it would appear that the shooter may have to have a lot more control over his aiming reference point, if any. I really don't know if it has any validity at all, but it seems realistic to me.

So, it is the shooter who must take the lead in accuracy, and hopefully his/her slingshot will be of a design which helps facilitate accuracy.

Now - are catty's accurate? It depends on who is shooting them and how "accuracy" is defined.

Next question please... whoops, wrong thread - I thought that I was "The Allknowing Great Thwack!" for a moment... sorry :bowdown: :bowdown: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok thank you and at lorry for the double are


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't think they're like rifles at all. Round ammo and the right bands help. If you are only accurate at a certain distance, there is an apparent lack of practice at other distances. Im not even talking moving targets. YOU must be whats accurate, not your slingshot. But... there is a lot to be said about what you come to prefer.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Simple-shots Nathan has a pretty cool story about outshooting a pistol instructor. The instructor had his handgun and Nathan was using a slingshot. That's about as much of the story as I remember.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I own and have built a lot of slingshots, and I'm far more accurate with some than others because of how they fit my hand and how they behave under tension. But, if people can hit pennies from crazy distances without any slingshot at all, like those Chinese folks who just use their hand as the frame, you can proooooooooobably get all the accuracy you want from any frame, with enough practice.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Accuracy is possible with no frame as mentioned above. For me it is a matter of comfort. I can shoot lots of different frames accurately. The frames that fit me well I can shoot much longer with out hand pain. So I conclude a properly fitted frame is more comfortable not any more accurate.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Somebody could be deadly accurate at THROWING rocks. Accuracy is all the shooter and how much they practice.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

yup its all done with mirrors LOL!!!! and lots of practice


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its the indian, not the arrow


----------

